# In December 2010...



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Because I realized not many people know of my mysterious little dog that evades the camera
.
.
.In 2010
.
.
.on a quiet winter day
.
.
.
.while stringing Christmas lights
.
.
.
.
.out pops the cutest thing you have ever laid your eyes on
..
.
.
.
.
.
.are you ready?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
out pops a Hennessey!
























but what she lacked in size, she makes up for in attitude









am I the only one that thinks she was the CUTEST and TINIEST little puppy ever? She weighed .4lbs when I got her! Took her almost a week to get up to .5 and 4 weeks to get up to a pound!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

SO small. I can't even really process it. LOL. Adorable. Is she healthy? I always find it odd how small dogs can be! As long as she is healthy, she is quite adorable!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

O MY GOD!! That is the cutest tiniest thing I've ever seen. I have a thing for chihuahua's, if I ever get a little dog I want her! Lol


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

lol, I know. She was the smallest in the litter! She had the shortest little legs! I have seen some small pups, but she was SUPER tiny when I got her. I weighed her every day and she took soo long to grow! She didnt reach 2 lbs until she was a good 12 weeks old. She is now 2 years old and maybe 5lbs because she is so stocky. 
She is healthy, but she has either a hernia or a mammary tumor. She has had it ever since I got her as a pup, and the vets originally told me it was a hernia. I am hoping that is all and we will know for sure soon when I get her spayed. I waited to spay her because she was SO small. I was afraid to put her under until she was full grown. This little pea sized dog is FEISTY though, that is for sure!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

this is her and her brother that was and always will be 5x taller than her


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, she is adorable!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

OMG the cuteness :faint2:


----------

